# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  عرقوب .. زعيم الوعود الكاذبة !! ..

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*عرقوب .. زعيم الوعود الكاذبة !! ..

الـخُلْف بالمواعيد : صفة ذميمة .. تفنن في تمريرها أمةٌ من الناس ؛ بل جعلها بعض المفكرين بلا فكر ذكاءً اجتماعيـاً في تحصيل المطالب ، والهروب من الالتزامات التي أنيطت بهم ..

والـمُخْـلِفون للمواعيد مراتب : منهم مَن كانت أغلب حياته مواعيد كاذبة ، ومنهم دون ذلك .. ولـمَّـا كان لصاحبنا < عرقوب > النصيب الأكبر ؛ كان زعيم التنظير للوعود الكاذبة .. 

ومن خبر عرقوب : أنه رجل من العرب يقال له : <عرقوب >، أتاه أخ له يسأله شيئاً، فقال له عرقوب : إذا أطلعت هذه النخلة فلك طلعها، فلما أطلعت أتاه للعدة فقال : دعها حتى تصير بلحاً ، فلما أبلحت أتاه فقال له : دعها حتى تصير زهواً، فلما أزهت قال له : دعها حتى تصير تمراً، فلما أتمرت عمد إليها عرقوب من الليل فجذَّها، ولم يعط منها شيئاً، فصار مثلاً في الـخُلْف ، وضربته العرب مثلاً ، وذاك بقولها : ( مواعيد عرقوب ، أخلف من عرقوبٍ ) ..

وَعَدْتَ وَكَانَ الخُلْفُ مِنْكَ سَجِيَّة ... مَوَاعِيدُ عُرْقُوبٍ أَخَاهُ بِيَثْرِبِ

كَانَتْ مَوَاعِيـدُ عُرْقُــوبٍ لَهَا مَثَلاً ... وَما مَــوَاعِيدُها إِلا الأَبَاطِيلُ

ولمَّا كان خُلْف الوعد : صفة سلب رديئة ، جاءت الشريعة بالنهي عنها ، ووصفت فاعلها بأنه منافق نفاقاً عملياً ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( آية المنافق ثلاث، إذا حدث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا اؤتمن خان ) ..

ومن ظريف ما جاء في كتب التراجم والتاريخ ، ما ذكره ابن الجوزي في كتابه (8/198) < المنتظم في تاريخ الملوك والأمم > في ترجمة العلامة الإمام أبي الطيب الطبري - رحمه الله - أنه دفع خفــاً له إلى خفَّــاف ليصلحه ، فكان يمر عليه ليتقاضاه ، وكان الخفـَّــاف كلما رأى أبا الطيب ، أخذ الخف فغمسه في الماء ، وقال : الساعةَ الساعة ؛ فلما طال على أبي الطيب الأمر ، قال للخفاف : < إنما دفعته إليك لتصلحه ، ولم أدفعه إليك لتعلمه السباحة !! > ..

حسن بن محمد الحملي.*

----------

